
SENS Project|21 – Human Clinical Trials for Rejuvenation Biotechnologies by 2021 - JoshTriplett
http://sensproject21.org/
======
JoshTriplett
I've been talking with SENS about this while it was in development, and it
seems incredibly promising. It's a concrete set of steps to produce practical
applications, and it has already brought in more in a single donation than
SENS normally receives per year.

